# 4 Girls + Cage + Supplies (ALABAMA)



## Rooke (Aug 18, 2017)

I haven't been a member here long, and owned my precious girls for even less time. However very recently my sister has become very ill and I am moving to be closer and care for her. My new place does not allow exotics and they classify rats as such which I was not explicitly aware of until this morning. This is 100% my fault for not checking closely but I am stuck between a rock and a hard place, with a lease already signed, my previous apartment gone and my sister in need.
I have to rehome my girls and I hate to do it. They will come with a DCN, and all supplies including a nearly brand new 20lb bag of Oxbow, all my hammocks, cement tubs, bedding, litter pans, my fleece supply and a set of UHaul liners and an extra UHaul furniture pad. I want them to go to a good home, not for feeders - they are still very young rats - very friendly and inquisitive well on their way to being hand tamed - they need a bit more work with being picked up.
I am also willing to transport a reasonable distance if need be to a good home. I move at the end of this month/beginning of October and NEED to have them rehomed and comfortable before then, if you know of anyone or can take them please direct them to this post!

I am in the AUBURN, AL area, and can provide pictures and more information if interested.


----------

